# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Поиск преданных в Бишкеке

## felix26

Харе Кришна! Помогите найти преданных в Бишкеке. Киргизия

----------

